# RIP Joe Cocker



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30582761


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome talent. Mad Dogs and Englishmen was a staple on my turntable way back when.

RIP Mr. Cocker, you leave us with great and memorable songs.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sad news. One of my all time favourites singers. RIP Joe with a little help from your friends.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh Jesus, Joe was another Sheffield lad. I first heard him outside the Mojo club, I was too young to get in. What a great talent.

edit: sounds like lung cancer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Another great one gone. Very sad news.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just heard this.

RIP Joe.

I used to enjoy singing (well, TRYING to sing) his version of A Little Help From My Friends.

Awesome.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A unique and unmistakable voice, and a great song interpreter. It's rare that we get to use that phrase - "song interpreter" - in rock. It's usually used for jazz singers. But Cocker was able to give songs a different feel and meaning by the manner in which he treated them. I pretty much wore out my copy of his first album. Some of it was largely indistinguishable from a Procol Harum album of the same era***, but the voice...oh, the voice made it VERY different.

Gonna miss that voice. But I guess we'll always have the Belushi/Cocker duel from SNL.

** And looking at the personnel, you can see why! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/With_a_Little_Help_from_My_Friends_(Joe_Cocker_album)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the wife & I were big fans. We went to see Joe every time he came to Edmonton. He never disappointed or failed to thrill. 

I think the phrase "a hard act to follow" was coined with him in mind. Unique and unmistakable is right.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another great one gone....thanks for all the tunes Joe.....RIP


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe Cocker was likely the first person that got me liking Rock 'n' Roll. If any of you remember his purple shirt, it was the first and last shirt of any entertainer I have ever bought. Mad Dogs and Englishmen was likely his bet album which I used to have as a kid. 

He went through some turbulent times with alcohol but seemed to pull out of that a number of years ago. I saw him with Leon Russell in Toronto about 38 years ago. The first part of the show was great. He had a glass of booze on the stage in front of him and by the end of the concert, he could hardly stand. 

Oh, did anyone mention his voice? You either loved it or hated it. I loved it but my wife just couldn't see why I liked his singing. I hope his death was an easy one.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

" Up where we belong " Danced to at my wedding and I'm sure used at many other weddings. 
Sad indeed..


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Joe !

RIP


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I was pretty disappointed to hear about this. 

When I first saw it in my facebook feed from people sharing it, I had to look and see which website they were posting it from to make sure it wasn't a hoax.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

He was one of the few, that wasn't afraid to totally express himself at Woodstock. He just hammered "With a little help from my friends". It blew everyone away at the time,(Me included) and it was the turning point in launching his career. Brilliant!, and will be sorrily missed. RIP Joe.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

At least a few of his friends that knew him mentioned his best quality was humility. That is probably why he was liked so much.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sad news. I wonder if the uniqueness of his voice was the result of smoking?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that sucks. Steadly, lung cancer was the result of smoking. 

Of the singers that smoke albeit 99% can sing and sound good in spite of smoking not because of it. I heard a while ago Bon Jovi smokes, I couldn't believe it. They sound the way they sound cause that';s how they sound.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It does suck.
I like Joe's music--he did some cool stuff--especially with Leon Russell--but also with others.
[video=youtube;r5rMauzx5f4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5rMauzx5f4[/video]
And they knew how to spice up an old tune.
[video=youtube;wKNJj6MsGfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKNJj6MsGfI[/video]


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just sit back and crank this up, and see if it doesn't raise the the hairs on the back of your neck!

http://youtu.be/qzDLZa01bYU[video=youtube_share;qzDLZa01bYU]http://youtu.be/qzDLZa01bYU[/video]


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the music Joe! You brought a lot of joy to all of our souls.

May you rest in peace and may a cure for the dreaded disease that took you from us be just around the corner.

TD


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Another rock legend gone. A sad day. RIP Joe.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

urko99 said:


> Just sit back and crank this up, and see if it doesn't raise the the hairs on the back of your neck!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;qzDLZa01bYU]http://youtu.be/qzDLZa01bYU[/video]


That video really captured the performances I will always remember. Thank you.
Here's another one
[video=youtube;wlDmslyGmGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI[/video]


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Indeed what a sad day, Joe and his band took music to another level with their unique spin on familiar tunes, what expression-he and the band, they were behind every note, you could really feel it.
A remarkable man forever in our hearts
RIP


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> Well that sucks. Steadly, lung cancer was the result of smoking.
> 
> Of the singers that smoke albeit 99% can sing and sound good in spite of smoking not because of it. *I heard a while ago Bon Jovi smokes, I couldn't believe it. They sound the way they sound cause that';s how they sound*.


that is surprising, I usually associate smoking with a more gravelly, rough sounding voice.
But who knows, maybe if he didn't smoke, Jon would sound like Michael Buble?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thornton Davis said:


> Thanks for the music Joe! You brought a lot of joy to all of our souls.
> 
> May you rest in peace and may a cure for the dreaded disease that took you from us be just around the corner.
> 
> TD


Prevention IS the cure (obviously not in all cases of cancer but there is a direct link here).


----------

